# gnome3已经在~x86很久了

## cnfczn

最近太忙,好久没上了.emerge --sync完了,看了下3.2的ebuild.keywords依然是~x86.  :Rolling Eyes: 

linux懂的不太多,什么时候才能把gnome3纳入x86分支呢?~x86感觉bug总是莫名其妙的.

----------

## heroxbd

这个真不好回答，有时间的话就上 ~x86 的包调一调 bug 自己进步也快，没有时间的话又一定用 gentoo 的话就只能等了。

----------

